

Ask HN: How will you spend your extra second tomorrow? - mangeletti

It&#x27;s not often we get free time, and I intend to spend my extra second wisely. What will you do?
======
dangrossman
[http://spendyourleapsecondhere.com/](http://spendyourleapsecondhere.com/)

------
ddnb
for anyone wondering:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_second](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_second)

------
znpy
Working, so that i'll charge 1/3600th of dollar more.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Can you provide some explanation? What extra second?

~~~
ljk
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_second](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leap_second)

